# Got ITA - SkillSelect or ImmiAccount? Please suggest



## kathak (Feb 19, 2016)

Dear Mates,

I am new to this group. I got ITA today for Subclass 190. I see option in my SkillSelect account to apply. But I believe I should open ImmiAccout for different purposes in future.

Please suggest if I could use ImmiAccount for lodging visa and how it gets connected with SkillSelect.

PS: I neither open ImmiAcount nor start application at SkillSelect. I just wanted to be confirmed before doing anything!

Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Don't create an immiAccount separately. Follow the APPLY VISA button and it will transition your skillSelect EOI application into a new immiAccount.


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi! Just wanna ask if my agent applied for our visa on our behalf. Will that appear in skillselect? Coz there's an apply visa button there. Will that be updated as visa applied? Thanks


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

onin21 said:


> Hi! Just wanna ask if my agent applied for our visa on our behalf. Will that appear in skillselect? Coz there's an apply visa button there. Will that be updated as visa applied? Thanks


The ITA will appear in skillselect but the application will appear in the agent's immiaccount after the lodgement of the visa application. Once the visa application is lodged your EOI will "freeze" - you won't be able to modify it BUT you can access it.

The Agent should be sending you a PDF copy of the application prior to lodgement to check that all details are okay.

Furthermore, you should have a copy of the receipt of the fees being paid.

Is your agent MARA registered?


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> The ITA will appear in skillselect but the application will appear in the agent's immiaccount after the lodgement of the visa application. Once the visa application is lodged your EOI will "freeze" - you won't be able to modify it BUT you can access it.
> 
> The Agent should be sending you a PDF copy of the application prior to lodgement to check that all details are okay.
> 
> ...


 hi thanks for the reply. Yes she is. The thing is the apply visa button is enabled so I'm not sure if she applied already. She havent sent an invoice to us as she is on holiday.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

onin21 said:


> hi thanks for the reply. Yes she is. The thing is the apply visa button is enabled so I'm not sure if she applied already. She havent sent an invoice to us as she is on holiday.


Its best to email your agent and ask the question. Cheers!


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

kathak said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I am new to this group. I got ITA today for Subclass 190. I see option in my SkillSelect account to apply. But I believe I should open ImmiAccout for different purposes in future.
> 
> ...


Hi am facing the same problem, I am also confused whether I should create a different immi account or should I press on that apply button. Can anyone give me idea where this link leads .


----------

